# Glow in the dark stain?



## codycarter (May 4, 2013)

I've had this idea for a while now, but I have my doubts.

The idea is to have a swamp ash top, then add a glow in the dark stain, then sand back


Think


----------



## Wrecklyss (May 4, 2013)

Would look pretty cool. If you go ahead with it be sure to post pics.


----------



## Nile (May 4, 2013)

That is fucking cool!


----------



## muffinbutton (May 4, 2013)

I can't see the picture. I think it's a great idea though. would probably look badass in a dark venue.


----------



## Nile (May 4, 2013)

Link to product?


----------



## redstone (May 4, 2013)

Love it !


----------



## codycarter (May 4, 2013)




----------



## codycarter (May 4, 2013)

Well the point of this thread is, is it possible?

And would it have to have a special clear coat or would a generic rub on poly work?

I REALLY want each grain line to glow a different color, then the flat part black


----------



## Nile (May 4, 2013)

Point of the thread is where the hell did you find it? More than likely it will work.


----------



## Michael T (May 4, 2013)

^^ I totally agree. I want some !!


----------



## codycarter (May 4, 2013)

I'm guessing my luthier has access to some


----------



## crg123 (May 4, 2013)

Wow that actually looks pretty cool. I love the idea of using it as a way to have the grain glow. I'd say it'd work, its worth testing just get a small blank of swamp ash and test it. Those light blue ones are insane looking.


----------



## Nile (May 4, 2013)

Ask him where the hell we find it. WE NEED IT.


----------



## Gregori (May 4, 2013)

I must f#$*ing have this stain!!


----------



## Demiurge (May 4, 2013)

This is awesome!

Also, having trouble finding it for sale online- just glow in the dark paint or blacklight-reactive dyes (that probably aren't great with wood).


----------



## forshagesan (May 4, 2013)

Indeed, must have


----------



## ormsby guitars (May 5, 2013)

The next instrument I will be building is spec'd out with this exact idea. I have a range of colours available, green, blue, white, red, orange, violet...

The fretboard is fretless, with glow in the dark lines also.


----------



## Nile (May 5, 2013)

So where do we find it???

Everyone is ignoring the question, its like some conspiracy.


----------



## tmo (May 5, 2013)

Hi

I have already messed with glow in the dark paint. It is trans-lucid and allows the _see through_ options. It works best over a clear color than over a dark color.

As for Where to buy, I found that a Portuguese Paint Brand had this glow in the dark paint, so, I suggest you to look and ask for in your local Paint Shop, those with industrial paints for Civil construction and car applications, or, in the other hand, you could try out some fine arts shops...

Here are some Pics of What I have already done in guitar mods. This is what happens after some intense light exposure, photos taken in dark shade...




















... and the same shots in natural light:


----------



## redstone (May 5, 2013)

My my... 

Glow in the Dark Paint - Water Based

http://glonation.com/


----------



## codycarter (May 5, 2013)

As awesome and bad ass as that looks, in going for more of a gitd grain. Like take the glow stab and rub it on, then sand back, and repeat till the grain has all the stain, then the rest of the top is left for fine staining with a regular black.

But Jesus F Christ that ibby looks like a dream


----------



## tmo (May 5, 2013)

Here it is, this is the paint I have used on this guitar:

Phosphor water soluble paint

Also check these links:
Glow in the Dark
Glow in the Dark Paint. Super Bright, Super Long Glow. Glows for hours instead of minutes.
How to Make Glow in the Dark Paint: 9 Steps - wikiHow

On google search, try out these:
phosphor paint
glow in the dark paint

Good luck


----------



## codycarter (May 5, 2013)

I also thought of using that new electroluminescent paint, but that a whole new level of complicated


----------



## redstone (May 5, 2013)

And a whole new level of awesomeness. A paint which reacts to pick attack


----------



## AxeHappy (May 5, 2013)

You can buy Glow in the dark pigment, and then just mix it with lacquer or water and use that to stain the wood?

Links to it have already been provided!


Edit:
When I get some more cash I'm pretty sure I will be finally finishing my electric Fretless project with glow in the dark stuff!


----------



## Nile (May 5, 2013)

Would it be possible to mix it with one paint and use it in a swirl as one paint in the mixture being glow in the dark? Or would it separate from the paint?


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2013)

Nile said:


> Would it be possible to mix it with one paint and use it in a swirl as one paint in the mixture being glow in the dark? Or would it separate from the paint?


Now that is a great idea


----------



## tmo (May 5, 2013)

My experience on this tells me it may not result so well. You see, the more "normal" pigment you mix with the phosphor pigment, the less effect you will get.

My suggestion is to use this glow in the dark paint OVER the light colors and BEFORE the final varnish/closing finish. This is achieved by applying the paint carefully (with a brush?), after the previous layer is fully dried. At any light condition that allows you to read anything, this paint is almost transparent, with a very subtle pale effect over the previous colored layer. The glow effect is only achieved AFTER exposure light. The light's intensity is directly related to the strength of the effect.

Do some experiments before applying it to a real project.


----------



## codycarter (May 5, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> You can buy Glow in the dark pigment, and then just mix it with lacquer or water and use that to stain the wood?
> 
> Links to it have already been provided!
> 
> ...





Nile said:


> Would it be possible to mix it with one paint and use it in a swirl as one paint in the mixture being glow in the dark? Or would it separate from the paint?



I think as long as it retains the same viscosity as the other paints, it will be fine


----------



## codycarter (May 5, 2013)

redstone said:


> And a whole new level of awesomeness. A paint which reacts to pick attack



Ever heard of Starr Labs ztars? If you could apply the same technology to the bridge, then ad electroluminescent paint to the body in series that react to MIDI, then have the Starr Labs tech send MIDI to the paint stuff..boom.


----------



## Jacobine (May 5, 2013)

Nile said:


> Would it be possible to mix it with one paint and use it in a swirl as one paint in the mixture being glow in the dark?





codycarter said:


> Ever heard of Starr Labs ztars? If you could apply the same technology to the bridge, then ad electroluminescent paint to the body in series that react to MIDI, then have the Starr Labs tech send MIDI to the paint stuff..boom.




These two ideas combined would be so epic you couldn't even


----------



## codycarter (May 5, 2013)

I just wish the ass-hats that make the paint would open it for public sale


----------



## Nile (May 5, 2013)

codycarter said:


> I just with the ass-hats that make the paint would open it for public sale



I am destroyed by this new revelation. Saying this in the start would have prevented such heartache.

Ouch. Right in the love.


----------



## codycarter (May 6, 2013)

Nile said:


> I am destroyed by this new revelation. Saying this in the start would have prevented such heartache.
> 
> Ouch. Right in the love.



Noo that was me talking about electroluminescent paint.

Glow in the dark stain is available, I just don't know about stain. I think in theory glow paint can be used as a stain


----------



## Nile (May 6, 2013)

codycarter said:


> Glow in the dark stain is available, I just don't know about stain.



wat


----------



## codycarter (May 6, 2013)

Excuse my typos, my phone has the worst spell check. Glow PAINT is readily available, while glow STAIN is pretty uncommon


----------



## Nile (May 6, 2013)

How thin is the Phosphor pigment? I mean if its thin enough and doesn't cloud the finish when using it with other stains then it seems like it would work as a stain.


----------



## codycarter (May 6, 2013)

Nile said:


> How thin is the Phosphor pigment? I mean if its thin enough and doesn't cloud the finish when using it with other stains then it seems like it would work as a stain.



Not sure, if I had the time, I would be testing it out and experimenting with it


----------



## Nile (May 6, 2013)

I still think a green and white swirl with the white being luminescent would be cool shit.


----------



## codycarter (May 6, 2013)

Ohhh that, sounds minty


----------



## Nile (May 6, 2013)

Why, if there is two sentences in your post, do you put a period on the first and not the second? 


Hmmm, blood splatter guitar where the blood glows red.

This could also be applied to the fretboard, marking in the dark where your'e playing when you can't properly see.


----------



## Hollowway (May 6, 2013)

You can buy glow paint online pretty readily. I would think this wouldn't be too difficult at all. I used to make all sorts of silk screen shirts with glow patterns that would reveal themselves in the dark. You can mix them with other paints as well. And I would think a glow swirl would be pretty easy as well. But I really like the idea of using it as a grain filler on something like ash, so it has this sort of a look, but glows:


----------



## jtm45 (May 6, 2013)

Nile said:


> Would it be possible to mix it with one paint and use it in a swirl as one paint in the mixture being glow in the dark? Or would it separate from the paint?



Herc Fede did a couple of his awesome Glow in the Dark Swirl finishes many years ago now and he also did a few really cool JS Donnie Replicas with Glow in the Dark paints so it's definitely possible. He also did a JP6 with a GID Swirl.
There's not many pics of the guitars he did floating around but i have a few that i saved on my hard drive a long time ago. I don't have any pics of the JP6 actually glowing sadly.
The pics of the guitars actually Glowing in the dark aren't great but they're the only ones i have. 

Enjoy! 

*Herc Donnie GID Replica - 1*



 



*Herc Donnie GID Replica - 2* (no GID pic of this one)





*Herc Donnie GID Replica - 3*





*Herc GID Jem Replica - 1*















*Herc GID Jem PMC Style Replica - 2*





*Herc GID EBMM JP6 - 2* (no Glowing in the dark pics of this one either sadly! I've actually never seen any pics of this one in the dark but it is definitely GID paint)








Here's a Adrian Belew Signature Fly (the newer 'slightly' cheaper version) finished in an awesome GID Blue colour. It's a Parker factory finish. I know Parker usually use House of Kolor paints and i think i read that HOK do a range of Glow in the Dark paints now so this is probably their paint.


----------



## Nile (May 6, 2013)

One thing I'm noticing, does the white always have a ghostly look to it when it is glow in the dark paint? In a lighted area it has that eerie green tint to it and it doesn't look like a flat white.

That green/white swirled one is exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## Hollowway (May 6, 2013)

Yes, pure glow paint is not white. It's the greenish color. I'm 99% sure you can't get any whiter than that. Though, I'm off to search the HOK website...

EDIT: I stand corrected. I couldn't find anything on HOK, but I still had this link on my computer from a few years ago. I had this idea that I was going to paint all the ceilings in my house glow so when I turned off the lights I could still find my way around, but they'd look white during the day. Anyway, turns out there IS a white. But, as with all pigmented colors, it's not as bright as the pure greenish glow one.

http://www.glonation.com/unpigmented-glow-paint.php


----------



## redstone (May 6, 2013)

Nile said:


> I still think a green and white swirl with the white being luminescent would be cool shit.



Black and purple 




codycarter said:


> Ever heard of Starr Labs ztars? If you could apply the same technology to the bridge, then ad electroluminescent paint to the body in series that react to MIDI, then have the Starr Labs tech send MIDI to the paint stuff..boom.



Or _just_ a myo https://getmyo.com/ being wirelessly connected to the guitar !


----------



## codycarter (May 6, 2013)

redstone said:


> Black and purple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But the Starr lab string pressure sensors pick up pick attack the the purest


----------



## redstone (May 6, 2013)

While myo can even identify which technique you use to strike the strings


----------



## codycarter (May 6, 2013)

redstone said:


> While myo can even identify which technique you use to strike the strings



but...I don't know how to set myo to send midi messages to the paint


----------



## vansinn (May 6, 2013)

jtm45 said:


>



Cool! Now all that's needed is the Tron bike :


----------



## jtm45 (May 6, 2013)

The House of Kolor paint range is called 'Kosmic Long-Glo' and you can find it on this page;
House of Kolor Products - Specialty Products

and the colour samples are shown on this page;
House of Kolor Speedshapes - Preperation & Undercoat

They do four Glow in the dark colors. Green, Blue Green, Blue and Violet and they all look very bright white in daylight (on the samples at least!)


----------

